# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  What MMA fighter are you?

## BOUNCER

I got CroCop

http://www.okcupid.com/tests/take?te...62694920282468

----------


## ironfist

Mauricio Shogun

----------


## godkilla

Ricardo Arona  :Hmmmm:

----------


## simm

No shit i got Tito ortiz...Brother always said my head and jaw were the same shape...lol

----------


## ThePump

> No shit i got Tito ortiz...Brother always said my head and jaw were the same shape...lol


so then you look a bit like a gorilla...  :LOL:  just playin... lol

----------


## craneboy

mayhem miller!!!  :LOL:

----------


## sonar1234

Ricardo Arona

----------


## wand77

ill go with fedor, also bouncer why would you pick that picture of crocop? lol

----------


## godkilla

who was that who had the armbar on cro cop? and did he get submitted?

----------


## craneboy

this thread has to be a joke........right? :Hmmmm:

----------


## BigRandy

> who was that who had the armbar on cro cop? and did he get submitted?


that was nogueira

----------


## BigRandy

i got royce gracie

----------


## BigRandy

and yeah crocop got submitted

----------


## godkilla

> that was nogueira


i thought so but wasnt sure. thnx.

----------


## copenhagen

NATE "falls like a rock" Quarry......YEA RIGHT......i got Matt Hughes

----------


## 1morerep

my results say -someone's grandma :Hmmmm:

----------


## BOUNCER

> this thread has to be a joke........right?


Doh!.

----------


## Slow~Mo

Ricardo Arona
This Abu Dhabi world submission wrestling champion is part of a new generation of well-rounded Brazilian fighters. Like many top Brazilian Jiu Jitsu stylists, Arona has cross-trained in order to make a successful transition into mixed martial arts. Now a complete fighter, Arona has taken PRIDE FC by storm. With his excellent takedown skills, powerful strikes, and wicked submissions, the sky is the limit for this young superstar!
Pride record: 3/0/0
MMA record: 8/1/0

----------


## BeerBaron

Mirko Filipovic lol

----------


## simm

So u like fightin whilst goin backwards...lol..just kiddin

----------


## GQ-Bouncer

Rickson Gracie  :Big Grin:

----------


## novastepp

Chuck Lidell...KNOCK OUT

----------

